
Show HN: Events Effected (Canceled, Postponed) due to Corona - obilgic
https://coronacanceled.com/
======
austincheney
This is so frustrating.

Coronavirus is as transmissible as the flu, possibly more so, but with more
subtle symptoms. That means just about everybody will come into contact with
it eventually. It’s going to happen. According to health experts it’s only a
matter of when, not if.

Avoiding public gatherings and/or travel will delay the spread of the virus
some. It’s important to understand that due to a long incubation period and
benign symptoms it’s just about everywhere already.

The only benefit to slowing the spread of the virus or delaying contraction is
to reduce overwhelming demand on the medical industry in the near term. There
isn’t a significant personal safety advantage.

Medical experts suggest practicing good personal hygiene, self quarantine once
symptoms manifest, and testing for the virus. They are not suggesting anything
different compared to handling the flu. People don’t behave like this during a
bad flu season, which suggests a disproportionate change of behavior.

As the stock market bottoms out some people are going to make huge money by
wisely shifting their investments.

